# Can all End Mills be used in a ER16 (Taig) collet holder?



## RMS (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi all and Happy New Year!

I noticed some end mills have slots others don't I just got a new Taig Mill, and the end mills it came with are too small in diameter so I am looking to buy some larger diameter type end mills to use in the stock ER16 3/8" collet holder. I am going to be cutting and slotting 5/8" aluminum. I was hoping someone could recommend the correct type of end mill for this collet type? I think I need both roughing and fine types having a 1/4"-3/8" cutting diameter to be used in a 3/8" ER16 collet holder, but I also have smaller collet sizes as well.

Please note that I have never used a mill before and I see so many types of end mills some to be used with set screws, and so many others like solid carbide, HSS, imports, 4, 3 and 2 flutes ect that I would rather ask in advance before I buy.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Jasonb (Jan 1, 2011)

An ER collet will hold screwed shank, plain shank and the small disposable FC-3 ones with the flat on them.

The FC-3 ones work out quite cheap, their biggest disadvantage is the short length which can mean the collet chuck gets in teh way of hold down clamps etc but they can be used for 75% of work. I use the Hertel brand from MSC J&L

There is a far better choice in plain or screwed shank, I have a mix of both 4 flute endmills and two flute slot drills. You usually can't plunge cut with a 4 flute but you can with the 2 & 3 flute ones. If you want a few to try out then this seller in Hong Kong is well worth a look to get a few general items to try out, HSS will be fine for now.

http://richontools.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=15&zenid=a1ed03472ec1735be81516b03e077394

Personally I would not bother with roughing and finishing cutters as your machine won't really have the grunt to take off big roughing cuts. Use a lubricant, kerosene works well on alloy.

Jason


----------



## kvom (Jan 1, 2011)

Aluminum is so soft that I have never felt the need for a roughing endmill, which is much more useful in steel.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 1, 2011)

the flat sides are meant for a set screw in and end mill holder. those you can make on a lathe if you wish or buy in sets or in each quantity. But as Jason b mentioned with collects you do not need to worry about the flat. 
Tin


----------



## shred (Jan 1, 2011)

I've used both plain-shank and Weldon-shank (the ones with the flat spot) end mills in my ER Taig.  Don't close the collet on the flat area and you'll be fine.
I suggest getting a full set of collets so you can use the right sizes. If you'll be using inch cutters, you can get inch collets as well-- those come in handy for sizes like 1/4" which is a long squeeze down on the 7-6 metric collet. CTC collets seem to be OK quality and are low cost: http://www.ctctools.biz/servlet/the-14/FULL-ER16-COLLET-SET/Detail


----------



## RMS (Jan 1, 2011)

Jasonb  said:
			
		

> .... You usually can't plunge cut with a 4 flute but you can with the 2 & 3 flute ones. ....



Hey Jason,

Thanks for this tip about plunge cutting, I did not know that, and I was planning on doing that. So looks like I will buy some 2 Flute ones just for that. I was thinking of also a roughing end mill also because I need to cut a 5/8" thick aluminum plate in two, and thought a roughing one may be good to have? Or would a slitting saw be a better way?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## RMS (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. Have anyone tried this place for end mills:

http://www.carbideplus.com/category_s/151.htm


----------



## Jasonb (Jan 2, 2011)

Some of the 4 flutes will plunge cut you need to look at the spec to see if it says "end cutting" if not then assume they wont.

A slitting saw would be a lot better and also waste less material, don't run them too fast due to their larger dia the actual speed at the blade tips is far higher than running say a 1/2" endmill at the same rpm, you can blunt them very fast on steel if you go too fast.

Jason


----------



## kuhncw (Jan 2, 2011)

Rob, I've not dealt with Carbide Plus, but I see their end mills are from Monster Tool Company. I have some Monster brand end mills from another source and feel these cutters are very good quality. http://www.monstertool.com/

Regards,

Chuck


----------

